# ليه الصابون بيظهر عليها طبقه بيضاء؟



## طارق 99 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
يا اخوان انا صنعت صابون حسب الطريقه البارده واستخدمت 
زيت الصويا 
فما هو السبب في ظهور الطبقه البيضاء الناعمه الملمس على سطح قطع الصابونه وذلك بعد ما جفت قطع الصابون؟:57:


----------



## الجريسي (5 مايو 2016)

اخي هذا نتيجة تفاعل الزيت مع هيدروكسيد الصوديوم اثناء عملية اتمام التصبن ..


----------

